

Show HN: User Growth Bootcamp for Startups - conradwa
http://enroll.growhack.com

======
conradwa
Hey guys, as you know, the biggest risk for startups today isn't product, it's
acquiring and retaining the right users.

Developed in partnership with GrowHack and seed-stage investor Quotidian
Ventures, the User Growth Bootcamp is an offline and online 8-week curriculum
designed to reduce that risk by thinking deeply about your engine for growth
and to learn by actually doing.

Students learn by meeting with a new practitioner each week who's an expert in
their domain. One instructor, Ankur Nagpal helped built a viral engine to
bring on 200M non-unique users through Facebook apps. Another instructor,
Cassie Lancelotti-Young headed marketing at Savored which was acquired by
Groupon, and now leads Analytics and Optimization at Sailthru.

The curriculum for the program is based off of a set of online courses which
has grown to thousands of students. One GrowHack client and student includes
Booktrack. Paul Cameron, CEO at Booktrack relates:

"In just over five months since Bookrack released its Booktrack Studio Web App
it's user base has grown 30% every month, with 300,000 users creating more
than 3,600 Booktracks in 30 different languages and have spent more than 2.5
years reading - this is without a mobile app which has just been launched"

If you know someone who'd be a fit tell them get more information and apply
here by April 7th.

